# Tybee Island Surf Fishing



## RBrooks (Jul 24, 2009)

I was just wondering i any one has had any luck off of the beach or pier at Tybee.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Just got back from Tybee yesterday. I fished all day, every day. For a week. The surf was the roughest I have ever seen it and it made the fishing tough unless you were at dead low tide. I found my best luck to be on the Back River fishing pier. It's mostly locals but I've grown up spending my summers down there, so I'm known as a local. PM me if you have any questions about getting there or bait/rigs/anything in between.


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 12, 2009)

I fished there not to long ago... Pier was not that great but some black Drum out in the surf around structure.


----------



## rustvyper (Aug 13, 2009)

we just got back from a week. You can always catch whiting & sharks in the surf. We actually netted some finger mullet & then started catching spanish! Also caught an undersized pompano. Best I've ever done surf fishing there.


----------



## Tony S (Aug 16, 2009)

rustvyper said:


> we just got back from a week. You can always catch whiting & sharks in the surf. We actually netted some finger mullet & then started catching spanish! Also caught an undersized pompano. Best I've ever done surf fishing there.




Here's the latest report from Tybee Island Bait and Tackle .... in spite of the heat and late week storms the fishing remains good on and around Tybee Island. We have had reports from the ocean pier of pompano, trout, whiting, sharks, flounder, bluefish and schools of good size Spanish mackerel. The Back River area has its share of flounder, whiting, trout and red drum. A little farther south around Little Tybee produced catches of larger flounder earlier in the week. The north beach and jetty area has been steady with all local species being caught. Lazaretto Creek and the marshes farther inland have had good catches of trout and redfish. Thursday morning the crew of Riley Mullen and Zack Duffy were rewarded with flounder, redfish, trout and ladyfish outside the mouth of Lazaretto Creek. Other than late day storms the weather for the weekend and into next week looks good for fishing.


----------

